# Dead Last



## Princess Ivy (Sep 17, 2005)

As it's a saturday night, of course there is nothing on TV, so i sat flicking tonight and guess what? I found something. A real little gem on trouble. Dead Last, it's the story of a band (a bit scooby do ish without the great dane) who find an amulet which allows them to see and communicate with ghosts, who they then help. it was good fun, with none of the usual sentimental mawkishness.
don't know if anyone else has seen it, maybe has some info? i'd be interested in hearing.


----------

